# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Havaintoketjujen sisältö

## wade

> Mielestäni tämä foorumi voitaisiin siirtää kunnolla ylläpidon diktatuuriin: jokaisen moderaattoreita ja foorumin ylläpitoa arvostelevan tunnus suljettaisiin heti.


No, toivottavasti tunnustani ei nyt suljeta tämän kommentin takia, mutta sanonpahan kuitenkin, että mielestäni jokaiseen viestialueeseen voisi perustaa Offtopic-viestiketjun - jokaista pikkujuttua varten ei jaksa perustaa omaa viestiketjua ja jokainen pikkujuttu jonka on laittanut havaintoketjuun toivoen saavansa siihen vastauksen jostain, otetaan sieltä pois, eikä vastausta saa.

Poikkeuksena tietysti yllä mainittuun on, jos kirjoittaja on moderaattorin tuttu, jolloin havaintoketjuun jätetään kyseisen kirjoittajan havaintoihin liittymättömät kysymykset.

----------


## Nak

> No, toivottavasti tunnustani ei nyt suljeta tämän kommentin takia, mutta sanonpahan kuitenkin, että mielestäni jokaiseen viestialueeseen voisi perustaa Offtopic-viestiketjun - jokaista pikkujuttua varten ei jaksa perustaa omaa viestiketjua ja jokainen pikkujuttu jonka on laittanut havaintoketjuun toivoen saavansa siihen vastauksen jostain, otetaan sieltä pois, eikä vastausta saa.
> 
> Poikkeuksena tietysti yllä mainittuun on, jos kirjoittaja on moderaattorin tuttu, jolloin havaintoketjuun jätetään kyseisen kirjoittajan havaintoihin liittymättömät kysymykset.


Olen samaa mieltä, että esim. "havaintoja hsl-alueelta" olisi puhtaasti havaintoja varten "23.5 wl 2 / 213" ja sitten voisi olla muut havainnot hsl-alueelta, jossa voisi sitten keskustella kuljettajan töykeydestä tai roikkuvista puskureista? Tämä ketju voisi olla sitten sellainen joka ei muutu joka kuukausi vaan vaikka vaan joka vuosi "Muita havaintoja 2011"

----------


## zige94

> jokainen pikkujuttu jonka on laittanut havaintoketjuun toivoen saavansa siihen vastauksen jostain, otetaan sieltä pois, eikä vastausta saa..


Jep. Ja esimerkiksi jos olen pistänyt vaikka kysymyksen liittyen havaintooni, niin on kysymys poistettu, enkä ole ikinä saanu siihen vastausta. Olisiko uusi viestiketju pitänyt tehdä sitä varten? Ihmetyttää vaan vähän.

----------


## kuukanko

Kuten aiemmin on todettu, havaintoketju on havaintoja eikä keskustelua varten. Jos haluaa keskustelua jostakin asiasta, pitää se käydä muissa ketjuissa.

----------


## wade

Niin, ja olenkin siitä ihan samaa mieltä, mutta ideani olikin se, että perustettaisiin joku offtopic-ketju, jossa voisi vaikkapa kysyä mieltä askarruttavia kysymyksiä, jotka eivät sovellu muihin viestiketjuihin, ja jotka eivät ole niin merkittäviä kysymyksiä, että niitä varten pitäisi kokonaan uusi ketju perustaa. "Ei-niin-merkittävällä" tarkoitan aiheita, joista tulisi viestiketjuihin vain kysymysviesti ja siihen vastausviesti.

----------


## sm3

> Niin, ja olenkin siitä ihan samaa mieltä, mutta ideani olikin se, että perustettaisiin joku offtopic-ketju, jossa voisi vaikkapa kysyä mieltä askarruttavia kysymyksiä, jotka eivät sovellu muihin viestiketjuihin, ja jotka eivät ole niin merkittäviä kysymyksiä, että niitä varten pitäisi kokonaan uusi ketju perustaa. "Ei-niin-merkittävällä" tarkoitan aiheita, joista tulisi viestiketjuihin vain kysymysviesti ja siihen vastausviesti.


Hyvä ajatus, ei muuta kuin perustamaan. Jos kerta ylläpidollekin käy ennemmin erillinen ketju, niin en ymmärrä mikä ongelma asiassa on.

----------


## JSL

> Jep. Ja esimerkiksi jos olen pistänyt vaikka kysymyksen liittyen havaintooni, niin on kysymys poistettu, enkä ole ikinä saanu siihen vastausta. Olisiko uusi viestiketju pitänyt tehdä sitä varten? Ihmetyttää vaan vähän.


Täällä on aika suuri kävijämäärä, laskuri näyttää 405 aktiivikirjottajaa, niin on vaikee jokaista miellyttää. Kysykää uudestaan jossain muualla, jos asia vielä askarruttaa.

----------


## Koala

> Kysykää uudestaan jossain muualla, jos asia vielä askarruttaa.


Mutta miksi? Jos luo uuden ketjun sekin poistetaan alta aikayksikön. Monilla muilla foorumeilla viestejä siirrellään sopiviin ketjuihin mutta täällä kaikki vain poistetaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos luo uuden ketjun sekin poistetaan alta aikayksikön. Monilla muilla foorumeilla viestejä siirrellään sopiviin ketjuihin mutta täällä kaikki vain poistetaan.


Jos uusi ketju on asiallinen, niin sitä ei poisteta.

Havaintoketjusta poistetut tekstit ovat yleensä sellaisia, etteivät ne varsinaisesti tuo mitään lisäarvoa foorumille (esim. valitusta yksittäisen kuljettajan toiminnasta), joten siksi en yleensä siirrä niitä omiksi ketjuikseen vaan poistan ne.

----------


## Koala

> (esim. valitusta yksittäisen kuljettajan toiminnasta)


No ihan totta että tällaista ei kyllä kaivata. Keskustelun rönsyily on kyllä hankala tilanne ratkaistavaksi foorumilla kuin foorumilla.

----------


## wade

> (esim. valitusta yksittäisen kuljettajan toiminnasta)


Eivätkös nämäkin ole tavallaan havaintoja?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Albert

> Eivätkös nämäkin ole tavallaan havaintoja?


Vaikka nyt irvisteletkin, niin sanon, että _nämä havainnot_ ilmoitetaan suoraan liikennöitsijälle. Turha niitä on täällä ruotia.

----------


## sm3

> Vaikka nyt irvisteletkin, niin sanon, että _nämä havainnot_ ilmoitetaan suoraan liikennöitsijälle. Turha niitä on täällä ruotia.


Näin on näreet, itsekkin tosin kirjoitin "muun havainnon" kerran. 
Tosin se on oli ihan lyhyt ja muuta, mutta...

Zige94 on hyvä esimerkki siitä miten asiat tulee hoitaa, ei pelkästään kertoa tänne vaan myös eteenpäin liikennöitsijälle, pelkästä tänne kirjoittelusta kun ei ole hyötyä. 
Tosin jos valittaa oikealle taholle, niin tämän foorumin voinee jättää välistä.

----------


## zige94

> Zige94 on hyvä esimerkki siitä miten asiat tulee hoitaa, ei pelkästään kertoa tänne vaan myös eteenpäin liikennöitsijälle, pelkästä tänne kirjoittelusta kun ei ole hyötyä. 
> Tosin jos valittaa oikealle taholle, niin tämän foorumin voinee jättää välistä.


Kiitos tästä. Esimerkiksi omassa tapauksessa päätin kirjoittaa myös tänne, koska silloisen kuljettajan toiminta oli ihan järjetöntä ja ajattelin myös että keskustelua asiasta tulisi jonkun verran (taisi tulla kokonainen sivuki ja toiselle lisää?). Sitten taas jos on vain jokin tyyliin "Tänään sattui joku todella tyhmä kuljettaja jola ei hynyillyt tai jätti matkustauan oven väliin tms. niin ne omasta mielestäni pelkästään liikennöitsijälle.

----------

